# Uchida - Mozart Sonatas



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I found this boxset for a steal of $30.00! I couldn't resist. I was planning on buying another set mentioned by Ken in my Haydn thread, but I couldn't beat this price.

Uchida does a great job w/ Mozart!

I found it at Half Price Books.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree about Uchida's Mozart, finding the fast movements particularly exciting without resorting to strong-arm treatments.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> I agree about Uchida's Mozart, finding the fast movements particularly exciting without resorting to strong-arm treatments.


Yes, if I understand you correctly, she has a nice delicate touch. Not unlike Horowitz and Brendel!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

* Uchida - Mozart Sonatas*

Good stuff!
And so is her Schubert!


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

Uchida set is the best set of Mozart sonatas IMHO. Good choice!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

derin684 said:


> Uchida set is the best set of Mozart sonatas IMHO. Good choice!


Which other ones have you heard for comparison?


----------



## derin684 (Feb 14, 2018)

wkasimer said:


> Which other ones have you heard for comparison?


There are a lot actually. I don't own them all, but when I was deciding about which Mozart solo piano sonata set I was going to buy, I explored a lot. The ones I listened to are Arrau(phlips), Barenboim(warner), Brendel(philips), Gould(sony), Gulda(dg), Schiff(decca).

I'd love to see a Perahia set too. I like his concerto recordings.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

derin684 said:


> There are a lot actually. I don't own them all, but when I was deciding about which Mozart solo piano sonata set I was going to buy, I explored a lot. The ones I listened to are Arrau(phlips), Barenboim(warner), Brendel(philips), Gould(sony), Gulda(dg), Schiff(decca).


I'm not wild about any of those, or Uchida's. I lean more toward a less "buttoned up" Mozart, a la Fazil Say, Aldo Ciccolini, Maria Joao Pires, not to mention some of the fortepiano versions by folks like Kristian Bezuidenhout.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

After sampling some pianists, I found Pires and am so happy with it that I did not attempt to search further. I do not know how she compares to Uchida.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Dame Mitso's my go-to for Wolfie, on the old Joanna. She has all the sensitivity, without the sappiness. She gets it. And her PC boxset is worth it too. For his violin sonatas I have Barenboim/Perlman.

By the way, isn't it wonderful to get boxsets of these great composers so cheaply? I got the boxset of the complete Beethoven sonatas, performed by Brendel, for €29 in Tower Records....


----------



## endelbendel (Jul 7, 2018)

i began with Uchida, true to the music, spirit of the eighteenth century. That eclipsed by Perlemuter. In turn surpassed by Pires.


----------

